# Syncing problems?



## legalbs2 (May 27, 2009)

I have a Kindle DX and a Fire plus all the apps for reading Kindle books.  I have noticed when I read on one device, I can find my place by syncing each device except with the Fire.  I cannot seem to sync the Fire with any other device.  Anyone having the same problem?


----------



## legalbs2 (May 27, 2009)

Guess no one has this problem.  Nevermind.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

legalbs2 said:


> Guess no one has this problem. Nevermind.


At that time of night, you need to allow more than 23 minutes for an answer.


----------



## Finished (Feb 14, 2009)

On the Fire (and the regular Kindles), you need to have the book open for sync to work for the individual title. Sync when the book is not open and the device will sync the top level (libraries), but not the individual books. Could that be your problem?


----------



## legalbs2 (May 27, 2009)

@Sandpiper:  I did not think 11 pm on the West coast was late.  Besides 7 people read the post, and none offered any suggestions.  

I have been syncing books for years, so I am sure I know how; however, the Fire does not sync correctly.  I synced the new book I am reading from the Fire to the iPhone, so I am thinking it is just the other book that has the problem and not the Fire.

Thanks for your comments.  Sorry if I am impatient.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I have multiple kindles -- K3/Keyboard, DX, K4/Basic, and Fire. . . I've not had any problems syncing across any of them as long as I have made sure to go 'home' when I finish a reading session  -- or if I've been out of wireless range. . . .


----------



## racheldeet (Jan 21, 2010)

The fire tends to not want to sync for me unless I actually hit "sync" up in the tools bar. I've never thought of it as an issue, really, since it takes an extra 15 seconds maximum to get to where I want to be and start reading, but I can see where it might be annoying.


----------



## Xopher (May 14, 2009)

On my K3, I found that it will sync once I go back to the Home screen. If I put it to sleep while still in the book, it doesn't always sync. Possibly making sure to go back to the Home screen first will help it to sync. 

Sent from my gTablet using Tapatalk.


----------



## legalbs2 (May 27, 2009)

I think the problem has to do with a book I am reading.  Every time I sync my Fire, it wants to go to a pre-set bookmark put there by someone.  Not Hubby, because I checked all his bookmarks and removed them.  So, this book just has a bookmark that is throwing my syncing off for that book.  Other books sync just fine, even without going to the home screen first.  Thanks all.


----------

